# Zwei Terrassen-Miniteiche



## niri (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe Teichfans-Gemeinde,

ich bin eine frischgebackene und passionierte Miniteiche-Besitzerin und möchte meine beiden kleinen  Terrassen-Hochteiche vorstellen. 

Dies ist der etwas größere mit ca. 320 Liter Volumen







Und das ist der kleine mit ca. 100 Liter Volumen






Die Beiden habe ich im April diesen Jahres angelegt und zwischenzeitlich auch schon etwas umgestaltet. Die Beschäftigung mit ihnen macht mir unheimlich viel Spaß, doch auch einige Probleme haben sich eingeschlichen, bei deren Lösung ich sehr auf Eure Hilfe hoffe, denn ich habe hier schon sehr viele nützliche und wertvolle Infos und Tipps gefunden. Zu meinen Problemen werde ich dann im entsprechenden Forumsbereich einen neuen Beitrag mit meinen Fragen schreiben.

Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Start in die neue Woche!

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zwei Terrassen-Miniteiche*

Hallo Niri,

willkommen im Forum.
Wenn die Pflanzen sich bei Dir noch etwas ausgebreitet haben wird das bestimmt noch viel hübscher als es jetzt schon ausschaut. 

Viel Erfolg beim Lösen der Probleme!


----------



## niri (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Zwei Terrassen-Miniteiche*

Hallo Annett,

danke für die nette Begrüßung !

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------

